# The coffer dam's in Grand Rapids...



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

WinslowJR said:


> These photos are from before the 1904 as the new concrete piers were under construction in late-1903 and seen at the time of the 1904 Flood. The Michigan Railway, Kalamazoo Interurban bridge will not be constructed until 1914–15. These photos would all have been taken from the Pearl St bridge.


That explains why that bridge isn't in the photos! The book is called Grand Rapids Then and Now, by James VanVulpen from 1988.

Also, member Diztortion is deceased, FYI


----------



## WinslowJR (Dec 4, 2016)

Oldgrandman said:


> That explains why that bridge isn't in the photos! The book is called Grand Rapids Then and Now, by James VanVulpen from 1988.
> 
> Also, member Diztortion is deceased, FYI


Thank you for the update.
Jim


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

no lead said:


> people seem to be missing the point. the grand used to be a creek. a very small river. they put a dam on it. that makes it very big. it has to fill the damned area before it will go over the dam. QUOTE]
> 
> Adding a dam to a river doesn't change the flow of the river, except for below the dam, temporarily, while the impoundment above fills. The Grand is not a "very small river." It has substantial flows except in very dry, or very cold weather. There are numerous dams along the Grand, not "a" dam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

What is your question exactly? It is an old thing so it matters little to relive the past or start anew... 

Member WinslowjR resurrected this thread, message him maybe?


----------

